# The fish of 10,000 casts.



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Well not quite, but it sure took a bunch.

A lot of $ in Musky rods, reels and lures.
About $100 in gas for the truck and boat.
Just under 20 hours(3 Days) of fishing.
Thirteen fallows.
Two raised fish.
One unhooked at the first jump.
Missing a great trip out on Erie for Smallies and Eyes.

I hooked and landed my first musky( mid 30,s) Saturday morning on my forth cast of the day.
Was it worth it? === YES! == I love the smell of Muskies in the morning.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

hey congrats to ya! now your in for life...


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

where? what lure? congrats. I've caught 1 smaller musky and am trying to learn more and slowly get more gear.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I LOVE the smell of a musky........the longer you go without that scent, the more you want it


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Got any pics of that bad boy


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

every one says they smell but I don't remember mine smelling. now I REALLY need to get another!!!!!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

fished Clear Fork the last three Saturdays, daylight till noon or so.
Worked the deep edge of the weed beds. For the most part used spinnerbaits in the 2oz. size.
Hooked up on two fish with the same spinnerbait. A Grim Reaper Hot One --- Black and white with two nickel willows, Grim Reaper call it a Crappie, it's #64 at Rollie & Helen's web site.
No pictures.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Good Job ! 

Putting in the time and being in the right place, it's sure fun!

If the wife knew how much money I had in gear, she'd go buy a new car to get even. Did you pick up a lot of pike in those three days too?

edit - PS: If you like the spinner bait fishing I'll take a picture of my favorite brand of muskie spinners. You won't have any missed hookups because of the hook design. I'll add the info tonight if I can.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

iv been catching them very well while trolling 2 three inch all white crankbaits on 20lbs line running about 4-7ft deep in about 15 ft of water and going 2.5-3mph. iv caught all of them trolling just pass a marker in the water this has produced a lot of fish for me


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

awfootball said:


> iv been catching them very well while trolling 2 three inch all white crankbaits on 20lbs line running about 4-7ft deep in about 15 ft of water and going 2.5-3mph. iv caught all of them trolling just pass a marker in the water this has produced a lot of fish for me


what species were you targeting?



Nice Job Blue....Congrats!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

The smell is one of a kind! I just got back from Lake St. Clair. Had a good trip. I about lost it while they stuck me in the corner of the boat for photos!
Bad bad stuff!
DC


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Dixie Chicken said:


> The smell is one of a kind! I just got back from Lake St. Clair. Had a good trip. I about lost it while they stuck me in the corner of the boat for photos!
> Bad bad stuff!
> DC



anybody get one on a propwash rods?


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

FutureClassicChamp said:


> what species were you targeting?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job Blue....Congrats!



i was targeting walleye but i have had quite a few muskies get on and off so went stritly for muskie one day and caught two


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

FutureClassicChamp said:


> anybody get one on a propwash rods?


Propwash in skinny water and/or just over cabbage is a great producer for me. We usually get at least one that way on our trips to Canada.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

esox62 said:


> hey congrats to ya! now your in for life...


Yea, I know.  

Thanks for the congats everyone.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have caught a cpl in the past cpl years while bass fishing and below alum dam. They are a fish that i diffinitly see myself targeting in the future as they are a blast and i would love to catch a husky big big muskie.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Here is some of my favorite spinners. Note the double molded-in offset hooks. You will not loose a fish on these spinners.

These are pretty big spinners but they do sell smaller ones with the double hooks. These are not what I would call stinger hooks, they're cool.


----------

